#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Livros e outros Materiais para Certificação CCNA

## GeekWarMachine

Pessoal,

1) Poderiam me recomendar livros, materiais, sites para estudar para o exame CCNA?

2) Quem já fez o exame CCNA, poderia me descrever a sua experiência ao fazer o exame? Quais pontos estudar mais? Como chega em sua casa o documento de certificação e quanto tempo demorou (sou do RJ - Rio de Janeiro)?

3) Lista de e-mails também são bem vindas.

Obrigado desde de já!

----------


## Indiferente

Indico livros de Marco Aurélio Filippetti. Link livro do mesmo abaixo.

LINK

----------


## leoservice

Olá amigo,

Segue o link de um pacotao laboratorios http://www.4shared.com/file/10817380...PT32Saves.html que voce pode fazer no packet tracer

----------


## alexei

Olá,
Eu, particularmente, recomendo o curso online da DlteC do Brasil e o livro "Roteadores e Switches - Guia para a Certificação CCNA".


Abraços  :Wink: 
Alexei

----------


## trober

> Olá,
> Eu, particularmente, recomendo o curso online da DlteC do Brasil e o livro "Roteadores e Switches - Guia para a Certificação CCNA".
> 
> 
> Abraços 
> Alexei


Oi Alexei!! Você é suspeito em dar essa dica, mas tenho de concordar  :Big Grin: 

Estou gostando muito do curso da DLTec. Excelente material, excelente didática, e as respostas dos tutores são rápidas e precisas. Também recomendo, tanto os cursos quanto o livro  :Smile: .

Saudações,

Trober

----------

